# Fan control Problem



## R0CC0 (Jan 6, 2011)

So I am overclocking my 9800GT, Using RiverTuner. I am having trouble with the fan control. I set the fan to 80% or 100% and then shortly after i launch a game the fan resets to its default fan speed of 35%. I have set up a saved profile. but am still having an issue. it hasnt overheated yet but it does get damn hot.
Regards
ROCCO


----------

